# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  ZTE Grand Band, ZTE Corporation, Shenzhen, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ZTE Corporation

----------


## Airicist

ZTE Grand Band hands-on

Published on Jul 25, 2014




> As you'd expect, the 14mm-thick, shower-friendly band packs all the common features: pedometer, sleep monitor and smart alarm. Better yet, it's compatible with all Bluetooth 4.0 host devices.
> Read more here: 
> "ZTE's latest fitness tracker looks just like a FuelBand"
> 
> by Richard Lai
> July 24, 2014

----------

